
Wondering whether it is a good idea to make this into a chef recipe - esabelhaus
https://mailinabox.email/static/architecture.svg
======
esabelhaus
Basically, I like the Mailinabox, but I would like to have a little more fine
grain control over the web server aspect. My intention is to make it more
customized to where someone could stand up their own separate web app, and use
nginx as a reverse proxy, as well as to server up the mail server

